# Suche gutes Reiseziel+Unterkunft zum MeFo-Angeln



## Croton (15. Januar 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte mich dieses Jahr aus dem beschaulichen Bayern auf den Weg nach Nord-Deutschland machen, um auch einmal eine Meerforelle an den Haken zu bekommen. Wo genau die Reise hingehen soll weiß ich ehrlich gesagt noch nicht. Ich hatte zuletzt ganz Gutes über Fehmarn gelesen. Reisezeitraum sollte irgendwann im März/April sein. Das ist aber keineswegs gesetzt. 

Jetzt zu meiner Frage:
Kann mir jemand ein schönes Plätzchen empfehlen, von dem man gut vom Ufer aus angeln kann und welches nicht überlaufen ist? Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich lieber weniger Fisch fange aber dafür halbwegs meine Ruhe beim Angeln habe. In dem Zusammenhang würde ich natürlich auch eine Unterkunft(für 2 Personen) benötigen.Sollte hierzu jemand gute Tipps haben immer her damit.

Vielen Dank und beste Grüße...


----------



## M3ggid0 (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Suche gutes Reiseziel+Unterkunft zum MeFo-Angeln*

Fehmarn ist eine schöne und lohnenswerte Ecke für deinen Trip. Bin im Frühjahr auch wieder "da oben"

Viele optisch grundverschiedene Strandabschnitte die eigendlich alle vom Strand aus zu befischen sind. Festland wie Insel.

Wathose an manchen von Vorteil aber nicht immer ausschlagebend, da sich die MeFo´s , wenn sie denn da sind, meistens näher am Strand befinden als man denken mag.

Allerdings kann zu dieser Zeit immer mal vorkommen das der Strand den man sich ausgesucht hat schon mehr als gut besucht ist. Zur Not einfach mal 1 Kilometer oder 2 weiter Fahren, die Fische ziehen an der ganzen Küste umher und sitzen nicht alle in einem Loch wo jeder mal 10 min. hinwerfen darf 

Welcher Strand es genau werden soll würde ich mir, wenn es soweit ist, bei den ansässigen Tackle-Händlern erfragen, die können meist gute Tipps geben und wissen auch über Strömung und Wind bescheid.


----------



## Meefo 46 (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Suche gutes Reiseziel+Unterkunft zum MeFo-Angeln*

Moin 

Fehmarn ist eine gute Wahl wenn an einer seite das Wasser

trübe ist oder der Strand überlaufen oder der Wind passt nicht

kannst du ausweichen.#6

Genau so sieht es etwas weiter auf Als aus (Dänemark)

es gibt dort auch gute Fangplätze.#6

Ach ja Rügen die Steilküste gibt es ja auch noch.

Und nun hast du die wahl.|kopfkrat

Ich hoffe auf einen Fangbericht aus deiner wunsch gegend.:q


Gruss Jochen.


----------



## boot (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Suche gutes Reiseziel+Unterkunft zum MeFo-Angeln*

Ich könnte noch kappeln an der Schlei empfehlen, hier hast du von März bis Mai die Möglichkeit gut Heringe zu fangen, und am Nachmittag wenn du  genug Heringe hast einfach bis in  die Dunkelheit auf Meerforellen zu fischen, wir habe natürlich auch reichlich stellen zum Meerforellen  fischen.

lg ole


----------



## woern1 (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Suche gutes Reiseziel+Unterkunft zum MeFo-Angeln*

Hm, Fehmarn und stille, ruhige Ecken? Das war mal, gerade zu Ferienzeiten und WE. Zudem bei doch mal vorkommenden stärkeren Winden 'drängelt' sich alles an den noch fischbaren Stränden (z.B. bei Ost 5 tummeln sich Mefo-Angler mit den Brandungsanglern auf den paar verbleibenden Kilometern der Westküste). Das macht nicht unbedingt Spass, gerade wenn man seine Ruhe haben will. 
Ich würde da auch eher in Richtung DK tendieren, z.B. Alsen oder Fünen, oder die ostjütländische Küste, da verläuft sich das deutlich mehr als hier auf brutto 78 km Küstenlänge.

TL

Werner


----------



## Croton (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Suche gutes Reiseziel+Unterkunft zum MeFo-Angeln*

Hallo zusammen,
erstmal vielen Dank für eure Antworten. Ich habe jetzt leider schon öfter gehört, dass Fehmarn ziemlich überlaufen ist. Vielleicht schau ich doch mal, ob ich dann nicht etwas weiter fahre. 
Was wäre denn empfehlenswert, wenn man es etwas ruhiger möchte?


----------



## Brutzlaff (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Suche gutes Reiseziel+Unterkunft zum MeFo-Angeln*

Komm nach Kiel.... Spots ohne Ende und es gibt ebenfalls fast immer ne Seite in der Nähe, wo der Wind nicht drauf steht...
Unterkünfte gibt es natürlich auch en Masse...


----------



## bassfighter (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Suche gutes Reiseziel+Unterkunft zum MeFo-Angeln*

Hallo Croton,

ich würde dir die Halbinsel Darß empfehlen. Auch dort kannst du zwischen verschiedenen Strandabschnitten wählen (vornehmlich West und Nord/Ost). die Strände sind traumhaft und Fisch ist auch immer da. Ein befreundeter Angler aus der Ecke konnte noch in der 2. Dezemberhälfte 35 Mefo´s fangen. Er angelt zwar vom Bellyboot, aber die Fische sind auch in Wurfweite des Watanglers. Speziell würde ich dir den Strandabschnitt bei Ahrenshoop empfehlen (im Bereich des Wellenbrechers), dort sind immer Mefos unterwegs und selbst Dorsche sind am Tage in Wurfweite. Desweiteren ist der Nordstrand bei Zingst ebenfalls sehr vielversprechend und Fischreich.
Generell ist diese Insel meiner Meinung nach nicht so überlaufen und sehr natürlich, ich bin jedes Jahr dort zum Fischen.
Die nächste Tour mit ein paar Freunden ist für das erste Aprilwochenende geplant allerdings bevorzugen wir dann die Angelei vom Bellyboot.

Vielleicht trifft man sich ja dort ;-)


----------



## Fischbox (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Suche gutes Reiseziel+Unterkunft zum MeFo-Angeln*

Fahr nach Bornholm. Das ist etwas weiter, aber es lohnt sich definitiv. Die Insel ist ein Traum! #6


----------



## Waveman (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Suche gutes Reiseziel+Unterkunft zum MeFo-Angeln*

Dann werfe ich mal die Insel Mön rein... über Fehmarn mit der Fähre ist man auch fix da und überlaufen ist das auch nicht... Denke, dass jeder der hier vorgeschlagenen Spot seinen Reiz hat, also DU hast jetzt die Qual der Wahl ...#c


----------



## Justsu (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Suche gutes Reiseziel+Unterkunft zum MeFo-Angeln*

Auf Fehmarn wird es auch aus meiner Sicht im März/April schwierig mit ruhigen Ecken. Zu unchristlichen Zeiten unter der Woche außerhalb der Ferien mag's gehen, aber ansonsten...

Da würde ich Dir eher die Kieler oder Flensburger Umgebung oder auch Ostholstein empfehlen, da hat man mal eher seine Ruhe. 

Wenn man nach Dänemark schaut kann ich Fyn sehr empfehlen. Was kaum einer auf dem Zettel hat (zumindest liest man sehr selten davon) ist Lolland! 

Hier gab's auch mal einen Boardie http://www.angeln-auf-lolland.de/ ... Wenn ich einen längeren Mefo-Trip planen würde ginge es entweder nach Bornholm (aber nicht im Frühjahr - da soll es dort auch schon sehr voll sein!) oder eben dorthin nach Lolland... Wenn ich doch nur mehr Zeit hätte!

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## prion (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Suche gutes Reiseziel+Unterkunft zum MeFo-Angeln*

An dem nördlichen Teil von Rügen (z.b. Bakenberg) findest du auch idyllische und meist einsame Spots, wo wir auch schon die ein oder andere Mefo gefangen haben.
Pluspunkt hier, eine auswahl an ferienhäusern, quasi direkt an der Steilküste, 20m vom Fisch.
kann dir bei interesse einen netten kontakt per PN schicken...


----------



## Fxndlxng (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Suche gutes Reiseziel+Unterkunft zum MeFo-Angeln*



Fischbox schrieb:


> Fahr nach Bornholm. Das ist etwas weiter, aber es lohnt sich definitiv. Die Insel ist ein Traum! #6



#6 klare Sache! Nix geht über Bornholm.


----------



## Croton (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Suche gutes Reiseziel+Unterkunft zum MeFo-Angeln*

Ich hätte ja nicht damit gerechnet, dass ich so viele Tipps erhalte - vielen Dank dafür!#6 Sowas hilft mir schon mal ein ganzes Stück weiter. 
Ich werde mir die Vorschläge mal etwas genauer anschauen. Sollte ich dann noch Fragen haben werde ich mich nochmal melden!


----------



## woern1 (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: Suche gutes Reiseziel+Unterkunft zum MeFo-Angeln*



Justsu schrieb:


> Wenn man nach Dänemark schaut kann ich Fyn sehr empfehlen. Was kaum einer auf dem Zettel hat (zumindest liest man sehr selten davon) ist Lolland!
> 
> Hier gab's auch mal einen Boardie http://www.angeln-auf-lolland.de/ ...



Den Boardie gibt's immer noch und heißt 
*goeddoek,  
*

(war früher mal Moderator).


TL


werner


----------



## Angler9999 (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: Suche gutes Reiseziel+Unterkunft zum MeFo-Angeln*

Die letzten Jahre auf Rügen war im April schon anstehen angesagt. 
Die Unterschiedlichen Strukturen der Küste bedarf auch ein vielseitigeres Material. Bornholm ist ebenfalls nicht mehr so ruhig, dennoch sehr schön.
Als ist für die Vielseitigkeit am besten geeignet. Jedoch sind hier die Fische etwas kleiner, so meine ich. Dafür findet jeder seinen Platz, den er am schönsten findet. Auch die Fliegenfischer finden bei jedem Wetter ihren Platz.
Die deutsch Ostseeküste erfuhr in den letzten Jahren durch enorme Fänge einen richtige Hype. Dennoch immer einen Besuch wert.


----------



## kaschie (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Suche gutes Reiseziel+Unterkunft zum MeFo-Angeln*

Viele interessante Gebiete. Trotzdem möchte ich die Küste Ostholsteins noch einmal vorschlagen, natürlich einschließlich Fehmarn. Hier findet man bei jeder Windrichtung sicher ein tolles Plätzchen. Selbst das Topgebiet, die Eitz, ist nie so überlaufen wie oft hier behauptet. Auf dem Ferienhof Schau (www.ferienhof-schau.de) findet man eine passende Unterkunft. Hier hat man sogar die Möglichkeit in den hauseigenen Forellenteichen zu fischen, wenn an der See gar nichts mehr geht.


----------



## Seefürst (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: Suche gutes Reiseziel+Unterkunft zum MeFo-Angeln*

Moin Sportfreunde
empfehle meine Ferienwohnungen auf Rügen,40m von der Ostsee entfernt  zum Uferangeln auf Meerforelle oder von der Brücke auf Platte,Horni oder auch Dorsch.
Alles in 3min. Weg zu Fuß.Frostung vorhanden.Interessant für 2-3 Personen ab 2 Tage,Reviereinweisung,anderecFangstellen und aktuelle Köder,ab Mai eigenes Motorboot auf dem großen jasmunder Bodden.
Gute Preise außerhalb der Vorsaison.Rabatte möglich.Unterbringung auch für Gruppen bis ca. 15 Personen ,Meerblick,gute Infrastruktur im Ort ohne große Wege.
Können auch gemeinsam Fischen.#h|wavey:
Also meldet euch,helfe gern weiter .
Seefürst


----------



## Katzenwelsjäger (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Suche gutes Reiseziel+Unterkunft zum MeFo-Angeln*

Gib mal die Adresse ! #h


----------

